# Peacock Tank Selection



## little_jimmy1994 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey all you cichlid experts.

I have recently purchased a 75 gallon tank I'd love to use for a new Peacock cichlid tank. Please recommend your favorite and most colorful Peacock Species (Please include picture so I know what it would look like and the name so when I decide to order the fish i know what I am asking for)

FYI. This will be an all male tank I want to have 12-15 different species in here.

I am already thinking of getting: Eureka Reds, Acei (which i know isn't really a peacock but I like them a lot), Ngara Flametails.

If someone can please ID this fish for me.
http://www.aquariumfish.net/images_01/l ... _w0480.jpg


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

little_jimmy1994 said:


> If someone can please ID this fish for me.
> http://www.aquariumfish.net/images_01/l ... _w0480.jpg


Aulonocara jacobfreibergi


----------



## little_jimmy1994 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank You


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1384


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

Here are a couple that I'm a big fan of:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=685
&
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1311

They are all beautiful. You can't really screw this up, unless you get hybrids.


----------



## little_jimmy1994 (Apr 20, 2012)

Would a Ruby red be OK with a eureka red in the tank?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is a video of my peacocks and haps. I have 4 or 5 that are really showing well and some that are just starting to show.






I have total in my 75g...4 peacocks, 4 haps and tang and a single mbuna. They get along well.

albino eureka red peacock 3.5"
sunburst peacock 4"
sunshine peacock maleri island4"
red shoulder peacock 2"
moori 4"
red empress 3.5"
Alto. calvus 2.5"
sulfur head hap 3"
acei 2.25"
azureus 1.75"
pleco


----------



## little_jimmy1994 (Apr 20, 2012)

I like it thanks for the video.

Well To hopefully get moe comments going here what everyones opinion on this. Please feel free to comment.

Fish
Peacocks
1. Ã¢â‚¬Å"Eureka RedÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

little_jimmy1994 said:


> I like it thanks for the video.
> 
> Well To hopefully get moe comments going here what everyones opinion on this. Please feel free to comment.
> 
> ...


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

13razorbackfan said:


> Here is a video of my peacocks and haps. I have 4 or 5 that are really showing well and some that are just starting to show.


Razor, is that a little black sand I see on one of those rocks? No, probably not. I'm sure you just vacuumed it. :lol:

Looks great buddy!

Just don't stress out when the algae grows. If it's green algae, it will look good, I think.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

vann59 said:


> No, probably not. I'm sure you just vacuumed it.


This is the second funniest thing i've ever read on this thread. Great to see how this forum comes together as a community.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

dsouthworth said:


> vann59 said:
> 
> 
> > No, probably not. I'm sure you just vacuumed it.
> ...


I didn't think it was that funny!! Kidding...it made me smile. My OCD and my fish tank don't do well together but it is getting better.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

vann59 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a video of my peacocks and haps. I have 4 or 5 that are really showing well and some that are just starting to show.
> ...


LOL!! Yeah....I went ALL DAY today without cleaning the sand off the rocks or leveling the sand below the trim. All day. I thought about it a few times "maybe I should stick my homemade spachula device in there and sweep it away" but I didn't.

As for the algae...I will live with that as it will give my BN something to munch on and add some nice green to the white/black tank. I have been trying to figure out how to put some plants in but they move the sand around constantly.


----------



## sandandrocks (Apr 3, 2012)

little_jimmy1994 said:


> I like it thanks for the video.
> 
> Well To hopefully get moe comments going here what everyones opinion on this. Please feel free to comment.
> 
> ...


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

I find the Flavescent peacock to be a great looking fish. Yellow body, dark/black fins and a blue face. I also Love the Regal because of the contrast (intense blue body with orangish pelvic fins).


----------



## little_jimmy1994 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the opinions they are greatly appreciated. Decided to not move around and put a Flavescent or Yellow Regal. I completely forgot about Benga Peacock and decided to go with them. Also put in the koningsi take out the eureka reds. so heres the updated list with some of the extras that are in the tank

Fish
Peacocks
1. Ã¢â‚¬Å"Blue Regal/MbenjiÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## sandandrocks (Apr 3, 2012)

If your catfish is a Synodontis or something similar it will disrupt your Mbunas from breeding. I think your 2 BN plecos will be more than enough, unless you just like having the catfish in there


----------



## little_jimmy1994 (Apr 20, 2012)

I just like having the Cat in there.  He has beautiful silver coloration and has so much energy. What exactly would he do to disrupt them? half the time with any lights on at all he hiding somewhere.


----------



## sandandrocks (Apr 3, 2012)

Depending on your catfish, but here is an article about Synodontis multipunctatus:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/s ... ctatus.php


----------



## little_jimmy1994 (Apr 20, 2012)

That's interesting thanks for showing the article. I looked at some photos of the Synodontis multipunctatus and it isn't the same species I have. I have Pimelodus Pictus heralding from South America Very similar Ccoloring but being the different Origins I would say that I probably wont have that problem. Thanks again for the warning though had me worried lol


----------

